# 2011 Rendezvous was a blast!



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The 2011 Rendezvous turned out to be one of the best in recent memory. It was well attended with 65 people and somewhere around 35 goats from as far away as Kansas.

[attachment=5:3ird5mxt]Group Photo.jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]

We had a great crew on the trail project for the Forest Service on Friday and did 2.5 miles of brush clearing and log cutting on the historic Lewis and Clark Trail near Small Prarie Camp.

[attachment=4:3ird5mxt]Trail Sign.jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]
[attachment=0:3ird5mxt]Cutting brush.jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]

We worked the trail from both ends at the same time so it wasn't possible to get everyone in one picture.

[attachment=3:3ird5mxt]Some of the Trail Crew.jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]
[attachment=2:3ird5mxt]Half the trail crew.jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]
[attachment=1:3ird5mxt]Sam grabbing a quick snack during a break..jpg[/attachment:3ird5mxt]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Friday night we had the NAPgA meeting and Charlie Jennings filled us in on where everything was with the Bighorn Sheep restrictions.
[attachment=5:1st1xsx6]Charlie Jennings speaking.jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]
Saturday was full of games and seminars including hoof trimming, poisionous plants and how to Burdizzo. 
[attachment=4:1st1xsx6]Burdizzo class.jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]
The games included the fastest packer where the participant had to lead their goat to their gear and saddle the goat. Then they had to make a mad dash for a pile of unweildy items, get it loaded on the goat and back to the starting point in the shortest amount of time. 
[attachment=3:1st1xsx6]Fastest packer game.jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]
Nancy's goat seemed to be wondering how in the heck she was going to get all the stuff on.
[attachment=2:1st1xsx6]Nancy's goat during the fastest packer game.jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]
It was great fun and we all found out that Charlie Jennings owns a 240lb race goat! 
[attachment=1:1st1xsx6]Charlie Jennings and his race goat won.jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]
The Bonded goat game was lining the owners goats up aboput 50 yards from the owner and turning them loose to see whos goat got to the owner first. No treats were allowed and it was was won by Alida Bockino and her big 240lb boy.
[attachment=0:1st1xsx6]Bockino's and their two packers..jpg[/attachment:1st1xsx6]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Saturday night was potluck!! It was out standing. (Especially the desert table!!)
[attachment=6:76kp5xfy]Potluck.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]
[attachment=5:76kp5xfy]Rachel brought the ham.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]

Kent stopped in to learn about packgoats and received quite a following with the kids when he broke out the watermelon.
[attachment=4:76kp5xfy]Kent's watermellon attracted the kids.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]

Saturday night Terri lined up Gary Bush who does a first person presentation of Toussaint Charbonneau. He was a French-Canadian explorer and trader, and a member of the Lewis and Clark Expedition. He is also known as the husband of Sacagawea. It was a lot of fun and he even got the young goat packers involved.
[attachment=3:76kp5xfy]Involving the kids.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]
It was fun to meet lots of new folks including many of the forum members at the Rendy and put a face to the name. 
[attachment=2:76kp5xfy]Nice meeting forum folks (Saph).jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]
Everyone was great and really pitched in which made everything flow along smoothly and easily. 
[attachment=1:76kp5xfy]Nancy's Obers.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]
Sunday morning Larry Robinson headed up an inspirational worship service.
Goat packers are just a great bunch of people! I'm already looking forward to next year.
[attachment=0:76kp5xfy]Lounging around.jpg[/attachment:76kp5xfy]


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like a great time. I wish i could have gone, it sure looks more fun than the funeral i got to go to on saturday.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

We missed a lot those of us who couldnt be there, I'm glad you all had a great time ! 

It seems everything that happened was a good thing. 

More pics ???? 


so where is next years going to be ?? I am planning, right now, to attend that one !


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Do another goatstock in idaho soon, so I can make it next time! I am so sad I had to miss it, but glad that it was so successful. 

ALi


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

I heard that the 2012 Rendy will be held in the Missoula Montana general area, is that correct, Rex? 

I'd love to help out when you can let us know who's in charge of it.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

vigilguy said:


> I heard that the 2012 Rendy will be held in the Missoula Montana general area, is that correct, Rex?
> 
> I'd love to help out when you can let us know who's in charge of it.


There was a rumor circulating to that effect. Not sure about the accuracy of it...lol


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone for all the hard work that went into a great Rendy. It was great to meet so many! And see so many beautiful packgoats!

Can't wait to bring the kid I got at the auction back next year!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Missoula, MT would be a great area ! Or the Sawtooth Mtns of Idaho, or Sullivan Lake in NE Wa. You'll never be shy of great places for it.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Cant wait for there to be Rendy East!!


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

did ya get to measure some goats or take measurements? pictures of packers


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

YES MISSOULA!!!!!! 
Rex if you need help i live here and would be glad to help. in fact you could camp on the ranch----------------second thought the mosquitoes are horrid. no not here. but places like Morell falls ranch creek big creek petty creek lots of good places. one real good place is the ycc camp up in Nine mile

good one is Lolo hot springs Wednesday and Sunday is clothing optional night :lol:


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Blueroan said:


> did ya get to measure some goats or take measurements? pictures of packers


We took actual weights and three different measurements on over 30 goats at the Rendy. The largest goat was 265 and 41 inches tall. Most owners thought their goats weighed a little more than they actually did. I suspect that is a result of the inaccurate weigh tapes currently available.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

fivemoremiles said:


> YES MISSOULA!!!!!!
> good one is Lolo hot springs Wednesday and Sunday is clothing optional night :lol:


LOL.... talk about really getting to know your local goat packers....


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes! Thank you so much Rex and Terry and everyone who worked so hard. We had a great time and as always got me excited to hit the trails more (gotta try out my new custom saddle). I missed not having my goats there but glad for the time to talk to everyone. On the long and thankfully not so hot drive home (my air conditioning died on the way there and we were melting in over 100 degree weather) I dreamed of nanny cams in the goat trailer to see the boys while driving, battery operated misters for hot weather, my youngest ridding the goat and not on my back (can't wait to try the kid saddle from NW packgoats) and more camping with old and new friends. Hummm. Maybe next time I'll Leave the kids at home and take the goats. I know many drove far. We were at 1130 miles round trip. Can't wait for the next rende. Let's try and get location and date early again since that really helps with planning.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

The silent auction made $915 which is right where we like it to be. THanks to all who donated, both stuff and the buyers. Thanks to Kent Daniels who has done a fabulous job of pulling this all together. Start saving your pennies for next year!

And thanks Rex and Terri for all your hard work organizing. It was great.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Soooo much fun! I really, really wish we could have been there! July is such a bad time of year for us because of all my saddle club activities. The saddle club season has gotten pathetically short because of the length of the school year so it's hard to go do things in the summer for us without it taking out a significant chunk of my horse activities. 

And since none of our vehicles have air conditioning, we prefer to take road trips in the spring or fall. I also need to get some sort of shelter for our truck bed so Cuzco can take long trips. Right now we're limited to local driving in decent weather because he rides in the open bed. Or Phil thought maybe a small trailer we could pull behind Geraldine (our 1959 Plymouth Fury). Despite the lack of A/C, _that_ is the koosh-mobile for long trips, let me tell ya!

Well, maybe somehow we'll manage it next year. But by the time we make it to the Rendy, our goat will be too old to do anything useful! (Maybe that's his plan.)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Rex said:


> We took actual weights and three different measurements on over 30 goats at the Rendy. The largest goat was 265 and 41 inches tall. Most owners thought their goats weighed a little more than they actually did. I suspect that is a result of the inaccurate weigh tapes currently available.


I've always had Cuzco weighed on the big dog scale at the vet during his annual check-up and rabies vaccination. What with the stress of moving and problems with tooth wear, he slimmed down to 180 lbs. last spring (he looked thinner than I've ever known him and I was a bit worried). He's made up for it this summer though! That goat is as fat as I've ever seen him! I wouldn't be surprised if he was up around 210 right now. Between weight and age, he's having a hard time getting into the truck bed without us first backing up to a bank!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We received a nice write up in the Forest Service news letter. The representative emailed me and said it was picked up by other regions as well. I sent some pictures which she said would be included in the releases.

News Release
Nez Perce National Forest	
Clearwater National Forest
104 Airport Road
Grangeville, ID 83530
(208)983-1950
http://www.fs.usda.gov/nezperce
12730 Highway 12
Orofino, Idaho 83544
(208)476-4541
http://www.fs.fed.us/r1/clearwater/

Contact: Laura A. Smith Contact: Elayne Murphy
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Date: July 11, 2011

North American Pack Goat Association Volunteers
Help Clear Lewis and Clark National Historic Trail

Orofino, IDâ€"What kind of project follows a Forest Service safety meeting where discussions of possible trail maintenance hazards take place? Trail work, and in this particular project, not just any crew or any trail. 
The project work to be completed was clearing windfelled trees and brush from 2 Â½ miles of Clearwater Forestâ€™s Lewis and Clark National Historic Trail, between Small Prairie Camp and the Dollar Creek Bridge. 
The Lewis and Clark National Historic Trail, a trail of approximately three thousand seven hundred miles, extending from Wood River, Illinois, to the mouth of the Columbia River in Oregon, following the outbound and inbound routes of the Lewis and Clark Expedition was created by Congress in the National Scenic and National Historic Trails law. 
Today's Lewis and Clark NHT is the joint effort of many organizations and agencies. Although the Trail is administered by the NPS, sites along the Trail are managed by federal land management agencies, state, local, tribal, and private organizations.
The work was accomplished by a Forest Service crew leader and 23 volunteers from the North American Pack Goat Association (NAPgA), an organization established in March, 2001 specifically for promoting packing with packgoats. 
On July 8, Forest Service technician Tim Lewis first cleared the trail with a chainsaw and then the volunteers came behind rolling the cut logs out of the trail and dressing the cut ends with chop marks (as per National Historic trail guidelines.)
Tools used to accomplish the task included pulaskis, hand saws, pole saws, and lopping shears. The crew started at 8:00 a.m. and was finished by 4:00 p.m., as there were not a lot of blown down trees in the trail. 
The annual NAPgA Rendezvous is a way for goat packers from across the country to meet and enjoy a week end of fun activities and seminars on various topics. They always try to include a service project for local agencies as a way to give back for the opportunity to enjoy the local trails. This year it was hosted by Northwest Packgoats in Weippe, Idaho. Owners Rex and Terri Summerfield helped to organize the event and were pleased to see goat packers from as far away as Kansas participate in the event.

###


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

My wife and I are really disappointed that we couldn't make it this year; we got "guilt-tripped" into attending a boring family reunion (hers) up in Spokane instead. We brainstormed how we could possibly attend both events on the same weekend but since they were 5 hours apart there was just no way.

For what it's worth I cast my vote for Missoula next year, although I'm intrigued by the possibilities of a Rendy at Lolo Hot Springs too  

For that matter, how about doubling up and doing it at Weippe again?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd like to see it back at Wieppe, to see what we missed. 
LoLo Hot Springs is great too. 

What I would also like to see is pictures of the weighing and measuring with the measurements and the weights, 

that would be a for sure educational set of photos and measurements. I dont know if any such a thing even exists now.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

A few kid photos.....

[attachment=4:1lbc99uv]DSC08300 2011 Hines Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:1lbc99uv]
Hines relaxing at the Rendy

[attachment=3:1lbc99uv]DSC08309 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:1lbc99uv]
Hines & Jewel, more relaxing at the Rendy

[attachment=2:1lbc99uv]DSC08326 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-600x750.jpg[/attachment:1lbc99uv]
Kids & Kids, what could be better!
[attachment=1:1lbc99uv]DSC08332 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:1lbc99uv]

[attachment=0:1lbc99uv]DSC08335 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:1lbc99uv]
I'll take this one....


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

More Rendezvous photos.....

[attachment=3:3takac46]DSC08338 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x450.jpg[/attachment:3takac46]
Great Packgoat trailer!

[attachment=2:3takac46]DSC08352 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSafC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:3takac46]
A little rest after clearing trail.

[attachment=1:3takac46]DSC08408 Sam 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:3takac46]
265 pounds, 41 inches!

[attachment=0:3takac46]DSC08423 2011 NAPgA Rendy 7-2011 PSC8-750x600.jpg[/attachment:3takac46]
Weighing in one of the big guys. He weighed over 220 pounds.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Great photos !!!

More please!!! 

On everything, the kids and the kids are perfect, but so are the big guys !


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Icedog do you have any information on that trailer, and more pics?? It looks great.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

That's idahonancy's trailer and she's on this forum. Not sure how her huge obers fit in there. (just kidding its not that small...but her obers are BIG!) She said it was a minature horse trailer. I'm not sure if this will work but here is the link where she posted some info on it. It is about at the end of the first page of the topic how do you haul your goats. If the link doesn't work you can do a search for cute trailer and it will pop up. Yes I must say it is very cute!

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9

I like the round vents in the front of the trailer. I wonder how hard it would be to add those to mine? After Idaho I was brainstorming how to help keep the goat cool in the hot weather (we are not used to heat here in southwest wa) I was thinking of battery operated misters. Spoiled goats I know.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed viewing the pictures of the large goats. I can see how big they are. You just do not see goats like that on the east coast.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

What a wonderful four days! Thank you, very much, Terri and Rex. And a special thanks to Cameron. I could see how important you were to the success of the Rendezvous. 

My goats had never had a camping experience like this and the opportunity helped them to gain an amazing amount of confidence. I have now done a PROPER job of trimming their hooves; they now can watch me disappear into my tent for the night and not stand there looking in the door for hours; and they will peacefully stay in camp instead of joining me at the campfire (if they are tired


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Rachel

I had read part of that thread but not far enough. Its a great looking trailer ! 

I am going to be building a ply box with side doors on TSC trailer, 5 X10 cause I dont have the money for the one I want. Its just going to be a taller version of a dog box I built for hauling sled dogs. It will have a divider to separate if needed. This is my next 2 mos project.

I'd have loved to have been at the Rendy, next year though we will be there.

I'd like to see the weighing and measuring be a yearly event .


----------

